# The Giraffe and the 5 stages of death



## EMTCop86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a classmate tell me about this today, I laughed so hard I had tears, lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usm9SpnHYJQ


----------



## WarDance (Mar 4, 2009)

"Are you there god?  It's me, giraffe."

Wow that was a good one!


----------



## phabib (Mar 4, 2009)

That was excellent!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2009)

*I'm speechless!*

:lol:...............


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 5, 2009)

ROFL... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tmurphy (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember seeing this on Robot Chicken. It's a classic :lol:


----------



## NEMed2 (Mar 5, 2009)

I show it to everyone I know.  It's awesome!


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 5, 2009)

I laughed my *** off and made sure all the other on duty crew and every medic student I knew seen it yesterday. Thank you for making my day it definately helped yesterday. B)



EMTCop86 said:


> Had a classmate tell me about this today, I laughed so hard I had tears, lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usm9SpnHYJQ


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 5, 2009)

*=-d*

We watched this in class one night....It's absolutely awesome! :lol:


----------



## SES4 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Lmao*

This is awesome!


----------



## Vonny (Mar 5, 2009)

Very good, a great way to bring up a tough subject with students. Thanks for this.


----------



## Silverstone (Mar 6, 2009)

It says the video is no longer available......


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Silverstone said:


> It says the video is no longer available......


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkpAO0f0oN0&feature=related

Here's another link, hope that works.


----------



## EMTCLM (Mar 20, 2009)

ahaha thats so funny


----------

